# Maine Vacation



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone ever kayaked in Maine? Or even camped or vacationed there? I'm trying to get some good information on where to go/what to see/etc. My wife and I want to go there and hopefully do things such as self-guided kayak/camp, fish, whalewatch, see the lighthouses, see the wildlife, etc.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We went there about 10 years ago and I think kayaking would be a blast. We stayed at the Libby camps in one of their out post camps in the North Maine woods. Very rustic. We also spent some time in Bar Harbor. It was a great trip with beautiful scenery.


----------



## borntofish (Mar 9, 2005)

The best campground we have ever found was in Maine it was Acres of wildlife and it was near the new hampshire/ Maine border.
Great fishing, friendly, Close to green mountain area, centraly located for day trips and very family friendly with large sites all on the private lake they have. They stocked it with rainbow trout the water is very cold donw below due to springs and we hope to go back there some day we always talk about it as the best we ever found. The worst was in New York.


----------



## kindone (Aug 17, 2011)

Acadia national park is great, the island the park is on has it all, mountain climbing, sea/river kayaking,brewpub, bars and several places to get a great lobsta dinna.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

kindone said:


> Acadia national park is great, the island the park is on has it all, mountain climbing, sea/river kayaking,brewpub, bars and several places to get a great lobsta dinna.



Yep. MDI is the best place for combination adventures. You may want to stay off the Island to save a few bucks. All along Highway One there are kayaking opportunities. From Bucksport to Millbridge there are lots of hotels and campgrounds and price ranges. The island is about an hour in the middle. LL Bean runs sea kayak tours in the park. There is also a Cadillac Mountain Outfitters in Ellsworth and Bah Hahba. The can point you in the right direction. Watch out for with drivers Mass plates!


----------



## pinecone (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife, daughter, and I stayed in a cabin northeast of Moosehead lake. The camp is called Mediweisla Camp. It is on a chain of lakes with kayaks to use. We kayaked every day and saw several moose and a wolf (not together) along the shore. We drove the logging roads and saw more moose. The couple that run it are very nice. We were there in mid September and it was breath taking. We look forward to going back.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife and I went to Main a few years ago. It was one of my favorite vacation. Bar harbor is a must. you can whale watch out of there too. We did a lot of site seein in central main near mt. Kadahden (sp?) lots of rivers for kayaking, canoeing, and white water rafting. Don't bother to go to Bethal. They advertise it as the most beutiful mountain village, It was not wirth the 2-3 hour drive from jackman. The drive itself was beutiful though. It reminded me of the UP with mountains ( I know the UP has the porcupine mountains). It's a beutiful state to visit. You might want to check out www.visitmain.com that is were we got a lot of our info from. Have a good time.


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Chromedoggy said:


> Yep. MDI is the best place for combination adventures. You may want to stay off the Island to save a few bucks. All along Highway One there are kayaking opportunities. From Bucksport to Millbridge there are lots of hotels and campgrounds and price ranges. The island is about an hour in the middle. LL Bean runs sea kayak tours in the park. There is also a Cadillac Mountain Outfitters in Ellsworth and Bah Hahba. The can point you in the right direction. *Watch out for drivers with Mass plates*!


 
I agree with the mass license plates. They are the most rudes and worse drivers that I've ever seen :rant:


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Acadia / Bar Harbor / Mount Desert Island is a must-see if it's your first trip to Maine. We camped in a travel trailer at the Red Barn campground in Holden, Maine. It is on the highway to Acadia, closer to Bangor. The hiking and scenery in Acadia and surrounding area is great. 

Other excellent areas in Maine are the "down east" section along the coast. It probably starts around Bar Harbor and continues to the Canadian border. The scenery on the coastal road is great. 

A third route we have taken through Maine is basically US Hwy 2, from Skowhegan, ME to Gorham, NH. Very different terrain than coastal Maine, but a significant part of the Maine feeling. Woods, hills, mountains and small villages. Really nice. 

I like Maine alot. I wouldn't say the same about all New England states.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright guys, the trip is set for mid-September! Flying into Bangor and renting a car. What is there to see on the way to Bar Harbor from Bangor? We'll take your advice and stay off the island, we may even camp a day or two. Any specifics? thanks!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Lot of woods and moose crossing signs. :lol:

I was there last summer and stayed in bah harbah, walking distance to all the stuff downtown. I wouldn't stay off the island since you'll have to waste time doing a lot of extra driving if you do. Take some time to drive up and down the coast.

Watch out for the Mass-holes.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

hplayer13 said:


> Alright guys, the trip is set for mid-September! Flying into Bangor and renting a car. What is there to see on the way to Bar Harbor from Bangor? We'll take your advice and stay off the island, we may even camp a day or two. Any specifics? thanks!!!


Green lake ATL fish hatchery, LL Bean Outlet in Ellsworth. Lots of Scenery.
Many lobster ponds once you hit Bar Harbor Road. Lamoine Beach is pretty cool.
I have made that drive hundreds of times, its likely I overlook a few things.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Chromedoggy said:


> Green lake ATL fish hatchery, LL Bean Outlet in Ellsworth. Lots of Scenery.
> Many lobster ponds once you hit Bar Harbor Road. Lamoine Beach is pretty cool.
> I have made that drive hundreds of times, its likely I overlook a few things.


Lobster ponds? Can you catch your own??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

hplayer13 said:


> Lobster ponds? Can you catch your own??
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Lobster Pounds- sorry
you can pick one out and have it steamed


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Booth bay is a neat little town worth a nite or two. You can rent a kayak and get a guided tour of the bay. Also worth while to take the boat to Cabbage Island Clam Bake. In Sept you should have your pick of rooms.


----------

